# SATA HDD 160GB- BIOS not detecting



## jacques (Mar 10, 2007)

My Bios is not detecting HDD. I do not know that my board support 160 GB HDD or not? 

Configuration are as:

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
1.80 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7142 1.00
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 06/27/2006
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz

Is anybody know about this?


----------



## Gaurav (Mar 11, 2007)

your board should support this one, replace the HDD and then post what happened. If the same happens then the board does not supports 160 gb sata drives.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2007)

Do u have two hard disk??


----------



## jacques (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup dear,

I have two HDD. I removed the first SAMSUNG one and try to with SATA one.
The msg is coming at booting "detecting drives...." then later "BIOS is failed  to intilize the hardware, press (g) to continue"


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2007)

was the ealier one PATA hard disk?????/


----------



## jacques (Mar 14, 2007)

PATA one of 80GB SAMSUNG


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 14, 2007)

Plug it in another Sata Port and try. Try resetting the Bios.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 14, 2007)

which mobo u have???..have mentioned???

try doing this 
Disable Quick Boot in the bios..and reboot


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2007)

first update ur BIOS.Than try SATA hard disk.


----------



## jacques (Mar 15, 2007)

If asking about mother board- it is MSI, already mentioned.
BIOS is updated.
__________
tried also the option - disabling qucik boot
Again there is no luck
too frustrated
_________________________________-
No one is virgin - Life sucks and ****s everyone


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK,I am giving you a complete tutorial of troubleshooting SATA hard disk.

Following may be cause,why ur hard disk is not detected.

1)ur hard disk is not connected to power or the power cable is loose.

2)ur SATA disk is not properly connected to the SATA host adapter on the motherboard.

3)Damage to the signal or power cable can also cause an SATA hard disk to appear to fail. Try with another set of cables.

4)The SATA host adapter on the motherboard might be disabled in the system BIOS.Make sure you have enabled it.Below fig will help you,wht i m saying.
*www.samspublishing.com/content/images/chap3_0789733943/elementLinks/03fig11.jpg

5)Make sure you have SATA adapter driver installed.You may have not installed drivers for an add-on SATA host adapter during Windows installation. Restart Windows, watch for the prompt to press F6 to install a third-party SCSI or RAID driver, and provide the SATA host adapter or chipset driver disk.

That all I can suggest you to troubleshoot your SATA hard disk.If none of these work for you,than few more suggestions for you.

1)Try ur hard disk in ur frnd computer,with all cables of friend computer.
2)Borrow any SATA disk from ur frnd,and try in ur system.

Now you will be able to figure out the problem.
Good luck.


----------



## jacques (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks dear for your nice support, but there is no go.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 15, 2007)

this is all I can have to give as ur solution.


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 8, 2007)

i am using MS-7142 , athlon 1.8 Ghz
my old 80GB SATA workx well on it... but the new 300 GB SATA wont even be detected on the bios...
can anyone tell me the limitations of my mother board
what is the maximum SATA i can use on this


----------



## assasin (Oct 8, 2007)

All new Sata hdds r sata 2 drives.but old mobos only support sata 1 drives.so jumper ur drives in order 2 make them sata 1


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 8, 2007)

i tried it with only one disk (300) and its stuck.. i tried with 2 seperate new 300 disks.. just to make sure that there is no issue on the disk side

looks like its the board (Ms-7142) thats having issues here

p.s i even updated the bios!


----------



## sashijoseph (Oct 8, 2007)

Like 'assasin' mentioned,it may be a sata2 hdd.Look for some jumper which allows it to be set to sata1.
Have you done so?Or is it a confirmed sata1 hdd?


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 10, 2007)

i took off the old sata disk.... 
then connected the same power and data cables to the new (300) disk....
presto...... nothing happens... 

it does have a place where i can put a jumper! can anyone where to put in the jumper (if the helps detect the disk)

i made sure that there are no other disks connected to the system.... (including CD roms) someone please help me out... i have a 300 GB disk... that my system wont detect and i am running low on disk space ..... thanks in advance


----------



## sashijoseph (Oct 10, 2007)

Plz give the make and model of your HDD.
Most probably it's te 2 outermost pins where you connect the jumper.


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 10, 2007)

ST3320620SV
i have questions
1. Do i have an issue with my mother board ?
i tried to get the manual online... no luck 

2. whats the max HD that i can use with 
MSI N1996
MS-742
Athlon 1.8 Ghz

3. Can i restrict my HDD to something less so that my mother board detects
if so... then how...


thanx a lot man !!! appreciate it


----------



## sashijoseph (Oct 10, 2007)

> whats the max HD that i can use with
> MSI N1996
> MS-742
> Athlon 1.8 Ghz


Don't think the capacity of the hdd is a problem,atleast for Sata drives.IDE ones used to have problems with bioses prior to 1995 or so.
The only issue seems that the motherboard sata controller supports lower transfer rates and your new hdd is a  3.0Gb/s one.
So apply a jumper to the two outermost pins of the jumper block and it should be detected.Will work at reduced tx rates though.


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 21, 2007)

i went hunting for a sata jumper and people started laughing @ me .....
they say there wont be a SATA jumper. can u show me a picture how it looks like

p.s 160 GB sata is working fine...


----------



## almighty (Oct 21, 2007)

MSI board need sata driver from third party
means while installing u need to press F6
otherwise setup wonr detect any hdd


----------



## decemberthirteenth (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks man.... its working now....
all i did is plug in the jumper to the last 2 pins and its working...
i love this site ....


----------

